# Leuc much skinnier than other leucs



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

He (I think?) is far skinnier than the other two. He climbs and hops around constantly, and engages more than the other two with things moving (flies, follows my finger when I trace it on the outside of the tank). But he looks almost skeletal, while the others are plump. 

He eats as much as the others, and I watch to make sure. I don't see anything odd looks about his skin other than it looks tight, He also has a leg that sticks to his side a lot, but it doesn't stay like that for more than an hour.

Ideas? I'm going to try to post a picture.







This is Denny, a proven male in my tank, and appears normal.







This is Luke, the frog that is concerning me.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

That leuc definitely looks pretty thin. I would put him in a separate tank and make sure he gets pleanty of dusted flies and leaf litter and then have a vet check him out as soon as possible...I'm thinking maybe parasites so have the vet run a fecal.


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh, that makes me so sad. He's always been thinner. How do I find a vet that will see frogs?


----------



## hun73r (Jul 1, 2013)

not sure if you are close to Raleigh or not but there is a vet there called Avian and Exotic Animal Care and according to their website they do fecal exams for frogs.


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

I've just found them. Thank you. These are classroom frogs and I've grown attached and it would crush us all if poor Luke didn't make it.


----------

